

Architecting for the Cloud: Demo and Best Practices - yarapavan
http://www.slideshare.net/AmazonWebServices/2011-aws-tour-australia-architecting-for-the-cloud-demo-and-best-practices-by-simone-brunozzi

======
evilswan
Great intro to AWS.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks, evilswan. Do you have any feedback on how to improve it? I will
shortly release a video version of it. Best,

Simone

~~~
evilswan
Not really - it's perfect for those new to AWS. It's not as generic as the
title suggests, but you realise it's an AWS thing pretty early in.

------
simonebrunozzi
The video is now available here: <http://slidesha.re/qefqHn> (about 35
minutes)

Best regards,

Simone

------
yannis
This is a nice presentation. It would be great if there was a pdf to cover the
services in the same logical way.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Yannis, which service would you like to see covered this way? If multiple
ones, which one should have the priority?

Best,

Simone (T: @simon)

------
spyrosk
It's a nice presentation but are the videos available somewhere?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Hi Spyrosk, the videos will be available shortly. If you want to get updated,
send me an email (you find the contacts on my Twitter page, @simon).

Best,

Simone

~~~
netmau5
Awesome. The #1 thing I hate about Slideshare is that I will find
presentations that I wanted to see for myself.

